# when did you know about sex



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't want to hear sorid stories;-))) well, pm me with those;-)

I'm interested in how young you were when you knew about sex. I knew at a very early age without anyone telling me, pre-school, actually before pre school, I just always knew.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

My parents never talked to me about sex. In junior high when there was a sex ed. video to be shown, I never showed my parents the permission slip. I was too embarrassed for some reason. I don't feel my mother did a good job in teaching me things of that nature, not that she had anything to teach. Some people don't know how to be parents and I don't know why they have kids. Do they hope someone else is going to come along and teach their kids the hard or akward things? That's not very reliable. I always felt inadequate growing up.


----------



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

I knew about that in pre-school. I think every little kid knows about it. They may not understand it, or even think about it. But they know...

It wasn't till 6th grade when I really started thinking and undertanding sex, before then it was something way in the back of my mind.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Geez this is a very thought provoking question. Now why is my mind going blank. :con :lol


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

It's interesting that you say you knew about it that early... I'm sure it's subconsiously programmed into everyone.
I remember when I was around 4 we went to the library with my family and were looking at random books and there was some biology book that inspired my dad to explain the basics to me :?


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

I got "the talk" when I was 9. Before that I had no idea that anything like that existed, and after I found out I really didn't care.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I was around 4 also, I guess. My mom would sometimes ask me, "what is sex?", "do you know what sex is?" and I would bashfully respond with what i thought sex was, "sex is when... " and then she would yell, "naked?! That's NASTY!" 

teach your children well =P


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

reflecton8571 said:


> I was around 4 also, I guess. My mom would sometimes ask me, "what is sex?", "do you know what sex is?" and I would bashfully respond with what i thought sex was, "sex is when... " and then she would yell, "naked?! That's NASTY!"
> 
> teach your children well =P


That sounds strange to me for someone to talk to a 4 yr old about sex. The way you described your mother from time to time talking to you about sex almost makes her sound perverted....

Lifetimer


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm not sure when I found out what it really was but when I was younger my friend had some weird ideas about it when we were playing barbies. :um


----------



## Misanthropy (Aug 16, 2006)

I read a book about sex in the library when I was four. I knew exactly what it was, why you do it and a little bit about how you do it at a really young age. It never disgusted me; I couldn't wait to be old enough to start doing these wonderful things with girls.

It's a shame it's now 17 years later and I'm still yet to come close to actually doing it.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I've always known.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I think I was 12 or 13 before I even realized girls didn't have penises. ops :um


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Grade 5 sex education class. My friend and I sat in the back and giggled the whole time. We almost died laughing when they showed a cartoon of two cats doing it under the cover :lol


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I should have gone to these libraries that you all went to. There weren't any books about this in the kids section at my home library.

I knew that girls had different parts than boys at a young age, but wasn't really interested in that at the time. I never asked where babies came from or was told anything about sex. In 6th grade we had the great 'you're body is changing' movie and speech. It had some information in it, but didn't get in to how sex worked. I knew there was something that nobody could talk about, but it was a mystery. I went to the library at around 11 or 12 to look it up. It wasn't until I got on the internet at 15 before I had seen pictures of it (and was like OMG that is how it works).

I am way too embarrassed to post what things I was incorrect about back in my pre-teen days. And I still don't really know for myself firsthand. I have 'researched' it quite a bit over the years, but you probably can't be an expert until you experience it. There could still be things I'm not aware of that might be incorrect.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Classified said:


> I have 'researched' it quite a bit over the years, but you probably can't be an expert until you experience it. There could still be things I'm not aware of that might be incorrect.


So you DO know that storks deliver babies... don't you?

Lifetimer


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Classified said:


> It wasn't until I got on the internet at 15 before I had seen pictures of it (and was like OMG that is how it works).


Same with me. I didn't know exactly what it was that you did before seeing it on the internet - never thought about it enough when I was young to have many misconceptions, although in third grade they told us that babies came from the love a mom and a dad had for one another - i went on thinking that was how it happened for a while. Beyond the basic mechanics of it, I learned a little from erotic stories and message boards where people talk about their experiences. :stu yay for internet, to which i owe everything i think i know ; - ;


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I recall having sexual thoughts about other guys while I was in the 1st grade. I didn't have the same thoughts about girls. I didn't realize that these thoughts were sexual, I just knew that it was something that I wanted to do. I was 10 when I got "the talk" from my Dad but by then I already knew quite a bit.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

I would say the first time I ever really understood it, was when I hopped into bed with my best friend at the time, a girl. We were about 11 I think. She was starting to develop..you know what I mean. 

I was kissing her all over and we were both naked!

My mum caught me though, and she was banned from coming around the house 

I only saw her a couple times after that....


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I have no idea. My parents never talked about it, but I was pretty young when I knew what it was.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not at all sure I even know now.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

I never got "the talk" ... I just knew somehow. I guess I figured it out from books and movies. 

I do remember, when my sister had just started school, there was a "rumor" going around that women got pregnant when men spit in their belly buttons. :lol No idea who started that, but I had to set my little sister straight. She was like 6 at the time; I guess I was 10.

My parents had tried the "let them read and watch whatever they want" idea with her, too. But she only watched Barney and hated books. So she never figured it out like I did.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Not really sure myself...
I think around 10 or so I found my mom's femine hygiene book and studied that. It was quite informative, but it didn't feel too suprising....

I honestly don't remember if my parents ever gave me the "talk"...


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank God for Heavy Metal comics and Playboy!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I think I was born knowing :hide


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I always remember knowing that babies grew and came out of the mommy's tummy.

However, it wasn't until I was 7 years old that my cousin revealed to me that sex is when the penis goes into the vagina. 

I was incredulous! I put that back in my mind for a couple of years til I was 9 years old. For some reason then I was finally able to realize "hey...she was right i guess that's how it's done." :lol


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

...


----------



## kimi1889 (May 11, 2005)

I had no idea what it was all through my childhood, then when i was 12 i finally asked my mom and she bascially gave me a one sentence answer and told me she'd say more when i got older (didn't happen). i didnt find out most of the basic stuff until my freshman year of high school, then found out the rest my junior year by looking it up online. Yea, I live in a bubble.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

When I was 14, I watched a porn, but other than that I found a book The Joy of Sex at these people's place where I house sat. I learned about self pleasure from a Cosmopolitan magazine. :hide I'm going to shut up now.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

kimi1889 said:


> i didnt find out most of the basic stuff until my freshman year of high school, then found out the rest my junior year by looking it up online. Yea, I live in a bubble.


I don't think I conciously realized that people had sex for pleasure until my senior year in highschool...before then I thought they were either conforming or expressing their love :roll


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't think I really understood it until later in junior high. I'm kind of glad. I like the innocence.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I can't remember _not_ knowing that sex produces babies. I also knew, roughly, what took place. I didn't find out _exactly_ what happens until 7th grade... when I saw a hardcore pornographic film. So.. that explained it. Questions were answered.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I was raised to believe that sex is EVIL, VILE, DISGUSTING, IMMORAL, WRETCHED, etc. Except, of course, when they're married, then it is lovely, holy, beautiful, etc. etc. So, yeah, I kind of grew up in a strange environment. Lots of brainwashing. I actually don't recall when I first learned of it. I knew it was disgusting, but I wasn't quite sure how it was done until I was around 9-11 years old.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Geez, I did see those corny films in the sixth grade. I don't think I really understood what sex was until I was almost in high school, maybe 14.
Mehitabel isn't alone!


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

aria said:


> kimi1889 said:
> 
> 
> > i didnt find out most of the basic stuff until my freshman year of high school, then found out the rest my junior year by looking it up online. Yea, I live in a bubble.
> ...


but didnt u work that it (sex) could be pleasurable through masterabation?!


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

TheContrary said:


> aria said:
> 
> 
> > kimi1889 said:
> ...


it's kinda like how one day during one of my highschool sex ed classes I suddenly realized that my parents are not virgins. Obviously I should have known this, if they were I wouldn't have been born, but it just never came into my conciousness until then (and I wish it never had uke ). Back then I didn't think about sex much anyways...


----------



## hugoe (Oct 10, 2006)

Man, I am alway the last person to know  I think I was about 12 or 13, thanks to my Mexican textbook.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I don't really know. I do remember not knowing the concept of penetration; for a while I thought the man just rubbed his penis against the woman's vagina, and left it at that. I don't know, maybe I was 9 or 10 when I found out differently?


----------



## vincentgallo4president (May 13, 2006)

I've had sex and I still don't know about sex.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Cerberus said:


> I was raised to believe that sex is EVIL, VILE, DISGUSTING, IMMORAL, WRETCHED, etc. Except, of course, when they're married, then it is lovely, holy, beautiful, etc. etc. So, yeah, I kind of grew up in a strange environment. Lots of brainwashing. I actually don't recall when I first learned of it. I knew it was disgusting, but I wasn't quite sure how it was done until I was around 9-11 years old.


 :ditto


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

In 5th grade all the guys would make a circle with one hand, and stick a finger in and out of it with the other hand, so i started doing it too. 95% of us didnt know what it meant, and if we did, we didnt fully understand. I knew it meant sex, but I wasnt sure why sticking my finger through a hole over and over represented it. I thought sex just meant a guy and a girl lay naked in a bed together and kiss. 
Then someone told me the rest one day...was quite shocking to me. I had allways thought my penis was just an extension to help me aim while going p!ss. Had no idea I was supposed to stick it into someone else.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Junior high, maybe even elementary school, but I definitely heard about it in junior high...didn't start actually masturbating 'til 13 while watching Caligula.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: re: when did you know about sex*



Strange Religion said:


> Junior high, maybe even elementary school, but I definitely heard about it in junior high...didn't start actually masturbating 'til 13 while watching Caligula.


Woooooow you saw Caligula at 13 :shock


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, my mom had it around and I watched it alone in my room. hahaha
I'm glad though because the girl-on-girl scene helped me discover an orgasm.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: when did you know about sex*



Strange Religion said:


> I'm glad though because the girl-on-girl scene helped me discover an orgasm.


 :lol 
Caligula sure had some amazing adventures.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

HAHA, it was sick...and hawt at the same time.


----------

